# Billy Madison theme?!



## Dracarys (Sep 16, 2015)

Does anyone know where to find this orchestral music by Randy Edelman? Not on itunes or youtube, I'm beginning to think there is no official theme and it's mostly bands/underscores. However, the music is throughout the entire film, and in the opening credits. I will buy instantly

Anyways, this is all I can find:





Thanks


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone?


----------

